# My DIY for MACRO Photography LIGHTS



## surapon (Jan 11, 2015)

Dear Friends.
I am a Cheapo Man and do not want to spend $ 800 + US Dollars for Canon Lighting system for Macro Photography.
Yes, It work for me for 10 or more years.

http://www.amazon.com/Fotga-Flexible-Twin-arm-Bracket-Pentax/dp/B00LSGTWE0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1420999513&sr=8-6&keywords=double+flash+bracket

http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER%C2%AE-Dimmable-Digital-Camcorder-Panasonic/dp/B004TJ6JH6

http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER%C2%AE-Macro-Ring-LED-Light/dp/B0031AQ302/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1421005084&sr=8-1&keywords=macro+led+ring

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 11, 2015)

I am a Cheapo Man and do not want to spend $ 800 + US Dollars for Canon Lighting system for Macro Photography.
Yes, It work for me for 10 or more years.


----------



## surapon (Jan 11, 2015)

I am a Cheapo Man and do not want to spend $ 800 + US Dollars for Canon Lighting system for Macro Photography.
Yes, It work for me for 10 or more years.


----------



## surapon (Jan 11, 2015)

I am a Cheapo Man and do not want to spend $ 800 + US Dollars for Canon Lighting system for Macro Photography.
Yes, It work for me for 10 or more years.

Happy new year to you, Sir/ Madams
Surapon


----------



## sanjosedave (Jan 19, 2015)

Surapon, thank you for the ideas.


----------



## OKO-SAN (Jan 19, 2015)

Happy new year, Surapon! Happy new idea!


----------



## surapon (Jan 19, 2015)

sanjosedave said:


> Surapon, thank you for the ideas.



Thankssss, Dear Friend Mr. sanjosedave.
Happy New year 2015 to your family and you too.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 19, 2015)

OKO-SAN said:


> Happy new year, Surapon! Happy new idea!



Thankssss, Dear Friend Mr. OKO-SAN.
Happy new Year 2015 to your family and You too.
Surapon.


----------

